# Headed up the river this weekend



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Well folks i am headed up to the fish camp for three days. I'll be fishing out of Riverside on the Trinity and I plan to hit all of the local creeks. I am going to set out some lines for whiskers, and then scout out the creeks for crappie and whites. I'll probably troll the river channel too for whites. I will take my Ipad and camera with me so I will be sending in reports for ya'll. The best part is that even if I get skunked, I am going to have a great time anyway!
:bounce:


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Good luck! Can't wait for the report.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Enjoy the relaxation. .can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Can anyone around Riverside tell me what the Trinity looks like today? Is it still like chocolate milk out there? I won't be able to get by there until after work and it will be dark. I keep my boat at Livingston but live in Spring and I'm just trying to figure out if I should go pick it up tonight in preparation for Riverside. I'm not looking for spots or anything like that. Just a report on the water. Any help is greatly appreciated. You can PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm at Riverside now. The river is still pretty muddy, but otherwise in good shape. I have some limb lines baited out with some frozen perch. Nothing yet. Shad is pretty much non existent right now. Harmon creek is pretty off color, and the water temp is 53 deg in the river. You'll have to bring some bait if you want to whisker fish. I think tomorrow will be fun!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for live report Bud!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Bud!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Y'all are welcome! This evening I went a little further up Harmon Creek and I have to say that the water is not too bad really. I was short on daylight so I did not fish but the fish finder wasn't showing very much activity either.

On another note I am pretty appalled at the amount of garbage and bottles up and down the river banks deposited a few weeks ago during a high water event. Does this stuff wash down from The Dallas city dump? There are literally millions of water bottles, rubber balls, and just plain garbage strewn everywhere along just about every foot of river bank. I have never seen it so bad before.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I am back home this afternoon after a fantastic weekend! First the fishing was slow. On Sat. the riverside area was full of boats trolling up and down everywhere and no one that I talked to was catching anything. A few juggers where out and where catching a few small cats. I put out 24 hooks on limb lines and did rather well. I used frozen goggle eye perch for bait. I caught one nice 7lb. blue and then this morning I caught a really nice solid 10lb. bluecat! .Neither had eggs. I also caught 6 smaller blues and channel cats. I caught several small yellow bass on minnows. In one of the photos you can see the cork just go underwater as the picture was taken!  The creeks and river where still pretty muddy. The water temp was 53 deg. and no shad was found by me anywhere. On Saturday morning when I took the picture of my boat on the bank, there was a good glaze of ice on the boat seat. On Sunday morning 24 hrs later I was back to wearing a tee shirt. Go figure Texas weather...I have included a few pictures for your amusement.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice trip I bet it was fun, at least you caught some. I know what you mean about the temps. I started out the other day with the heat on in the car, by the afternoon I had the A/C on. If the shad are there it wont be long and the fish will be to. The water temps are still a little chilly, all we need is one week of sunshine and that will change. Thanks for the report, cool adventure.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

What's the old saying ---- A BAD DAY FISHING BEATS A GOOD DAY WORKING  Great pics and report. I know what you mean about the trash. Not many boaters throw it out


----------

